# WOW--Hoyt Alphamax 32-AWESOME



## Larry Rooks (Nov 1, 2008)

I got it yesterday and 30 minutes later is was zeroed out to 50 yards.  This is the smoothest Hoyt I have ever shot,
super quiet and quick.  Thew new cam is adjustable and real easy to get along with, change modules without a bow press too.  This thing is SWEAT  Headed to Ohio with
mine in two weeks


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 3, 2008)

Larry Rooks said:


> I got it yesterday and 30 minutes later is was zeroed out to 50 yards.  This is the smoothest Hoyt I have ever shot,
> super quiet and quick.  Thew new cam is adjustable and real easy to get along with, change modules without a bow press too.  This thing is SWEAT  Headed to Ohio with
> mine in two weeks



I hear ya' man! Sounds like you found your new hunting partner


----------



## G Duck (Nov 3, 2008)

Stop this temptation,,,,


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 3, 2008)

Just got back from 12 pt Archery in Covington.. WOW!!!! That 32 is flat out the bow to have.. Working on getting me one now..


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 3, 2008)

*shot'em @ 12 point tonight as well*

I shot the Bowtech Admiral/Captian when they came in and then dropped by ther tonight. I tell you all four bows are incredible. I will have to say that the AM 35 is unreal. I thought that the draw was smoother(is that a word) than the bowtechs. As solid of a wall as Hoyt has ever had, as good as the Bowtechs. And I'm gonna tell you, the IBO speeds listed are real conservative!
This is going to be a real hard choice for a lot of guys looking for their new bow this year, but I do like the new Hoyt the best.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to see PICTURES!!!!!

And agree with GDuck, this temptation has a hold on me as well!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh lord....My bank account can't handle threads like this...


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 6, 2008)

I too shot it. Went with BIGRNYRS, and can't say a bad thing about the bow. I've always been a bowtech guy but I will admit, that is one of the smoothest cam and 1/2 bows I have ever shot.  It is completely dead in the hands, and QUIET.  Hard to not buy one this year for sure.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 6, 2008)

TEMPTATION!!!!!!!!!! Naw man, just passing on some well needed info.  If you need a wifes approval to buy one, my wife will approve it for ya  The bow is sweet and
a must try before buying anything new, well worth it too.


----------



## G Duck (Nov 6, 2008)

I might have to have a place to stay if I come home with another bow. Sold my Outback this summer to buy a new DXT, and bought a Bowtech 82nd from a member here. 
I would love to see one and shoot it. Im a Lefty, so that might not be too easy.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 7, 2008)

G Duck said:


> I might have to have a place to stay if I come home with another bow. Sold my Outback this summer to buy a new DXT, and bought a Bowtech 82nd from a member here.
> I would love to see one and shoot it. Im a Lefty, so that might not be too easy.




Come on David!  You can stay with me.  Just bring your checkbook and you can buy me the Alphamax for rent payment for staying at my house!


----------



## varmithunter06 (Nov 8, 2008)

i got mine bout 3 weeks ago and already stuck a doe with it its a great bow  it draws VERY smooth and is very quiet and im getting 260fps out of it shooting 468 grain full metal jackets at 65lbs at 29in.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 9, 2008)

That is a sweet bow for sure.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 9, 2008)

Great looking bow!  I am liking what I see from Hoyt this year.  I know it is indeed a shooter!


----------



## FrankS (Dec 7, 2008)

I am still torn between the 32 & 35. As a taller man (6'4")...should I be leaning with one size versus the other?

Thanks for your feedback


----------

